# Osciloscopio con 100 GH de sampleo reales.



## asherar (Ago 1, 2013)

Osciloscopio que muestrea a 100 GH en un solo disparo de trigger.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2013)

¿giga henrios? 


A mi personalmente con 100MHz me sobraría y bastante, a esa frecuencia influirá incluso el ángulo en el que pones la sonda .


----------



## palurdo (Ago 1, 2013)

Ya queda menos para poder graficar la función de onda de la luz visible...


----------



## seaarg (Ago 1, 2013)

Que pedazo de bestia. No solo me asombra el osciloscopio y sus numeros sino tambien la perfeccion de la senoidal del generador


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2013)

Quizaz daqui a unos 35 años yo possa conpra uno dese tipo. ( enbasado que mi osciloscopio es uno HP de 100Mhz analogico hecho en 1978 y anda perfectamiente hasta hoy jajajajajajajajajajaja).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. Quizaz yo nin esteja vivo o se estuver nin tenga saude para usufruir tal tecnologia jajajajajaja


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 1, 2013)

Es mi nuevo osciloscopio Owon de 100MHz. ¿Para qué quiero más?


----------



## palurdo (Ago 1, 2013)

Si no es indiscrección, cuanto te ha costado?

A mi un promax OD-571 de 150MHz, digital hace 5 años me costó 1300€ y ahora me estoy planteando venderlo para poder comer..., y no se si podría sacarle mucho o no, por ahí hay alguno vendiendo el mismo modelo de segunda mano por 600€ y la verdad es que me da mucha lástima venderlo, antes vendo el coche que me costó menos dinero.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2013)

DanielNR dijo:


> Es mi nuevo osciloscopio Owon de 100MHz. ¿Para qué quiero más?



Hola DanielNR, congratulaciones por tu osciloscopio sin duda alguna uno belissimo equipo, con muchos recursos disponibles( cursores , mediciones automaticas, documentaciõn de imagenes etc....) graças a la tecnologia Digital enpleada hoy en el dia.
Mi osciloscopio es uno viejo pero mui fiel conpañero HP1741A ,el tiene dos canales con largura de banda de 100Mhz (@-3Db) y "memoria" en la pantalha por persistencia un recurso mui moderno para la epoca(años 70 ). jajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 1, 2013)

> Si no es indiscrección, cuanto te ha costado?
> A mi un promax OD-571 de 150MHz, digital hace 5 años me costó 1300€ y ahora me estoy planteando venderlo para poder comer..., y no se si podría sacarle mucho o no, por ahí hay alguno vendiendo el mismo modelo de segunda mano por 600€ y la verdad es que me da mucha lástima venderlo, antes vendo el coche que me costó menos dinero



Ningún problema. No es ninguna indiscreción para mi. Mi nuevo instrumeto lo compré por Ebay y me costó 356 euros. Antes de decidirme a comprarlo estuve mirando otros muchos y vi muy buenas marcas: Tektronix, Hameg, ... etc Pero son caras. Incluso de la marca Ayscom modelo DSOX3032A de Agilent Technologies pero exageradamente caro para mi. Éste último en concreto 5474,95 euros!!! 

Te recomiendo que te pongas en contacto, si realmente quieres vender tu osciloscopio, con este link que te envío: http://www.theelectronicservicecenter.com/venta_03_02.html



> Hola DanielNR, congratulaciones por tu osciloscopio sin duda alguna uno belissimo equipo, con muchos recursos disponibles( cursores , mediciones automaticas, documentaciõn de imagenes etc....) graças a la tecnologia Digital enpleada hoy en el dia.
> Mi osciloscopio es uno viejo pero mui fiel conpañero HP1741A ,el tiene dos canales con largura de banda de 100Mhz (@-3Db) y "memoria" en la pantalha por persistencia un recurso mui moderno para la epoca(años 70 ). jajajajajaja.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Muchas gracias tocayo. Espero que no te deshagas nunca de ese aparato, que por otra parte, no te ha abandonado jamás durante tanto tiempo. 
¡Felicidades por manteneros fieles tantos años!  
¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2013)

? Yo deshagar mi viejo HP ? ni en sueño , se que que el es tan bueno quanto aos equipos de hoy y yo dudo que los equipos Agilent (hoy sucessora del HP) actuales duren tanto tienpo andando como el sin problemas algun. En todo caso como el seguro murio de tan viejo  yo mantengo en mi manos dos equipos identicos desquaçados como doadores de respuestos.jjajajajjajajajjaja
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 1, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿giga henrios?
> 
> 
> A mi personalmente con 100MHz me sobraría y bastante, a esa frecuencia influirá incluso el ángulo en el que pones la sonda .



No solo eso, se te mete todo el ruido del mundo, un OCR a diferencia de un analizador de espectro tiene que abrir todo el ancho de banda, imaginen el ruido que se mete ahí.

Salvo que en el medio haga algo para cerrar ese ancho de banda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2013)

Bueno el osciloscopio analiza y demonstra un sinal alternado en lo dominio del tienpo , ja un analizador de espectro hace lo mismo pero en lo dominio del la frequencia , matematicamiente podemos obtener el domino de la frequencia por transformadas de Fourier de lo dominio del tienpo ( los osciloscopios digitales hacen iso hoy en dia ). haora analizar sinales de microondas en lo dominio del tienpo quizaz sea mui util en casos de modulaciones digitales tal como : ASK, QPSK , QAMxx , etc....
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 1, 2013)

Pero un analizador de espectro hace un barrido en frecuencia con un filtro pasabanda con un Q muy alto, en cambio un OCR, por ejemplo de 100MHz, si querés medir algo en por decir algo en 75MHz, si o si tenés que dejar que toooodo el ancho de banda de continua a 75MHz pasen, eso se traduce en mucho ruido térmico.

Por cierto, medir ASK es mejor hacerlo con el analizador (el resto no recuerdo como era su espectro), ves todos las componentes de frecuencia.


----------



## chclau (Ago 2, 2013)

Para medir a esas frecuencias ya no se usan puntas que uno apoya en el circuito, sino del tipo que uno SUELDA al PCB. 

A mi me ha tocado hacer pruebas de caracterizacion a interfaces DDR2 y si no tenes osciloscopios rapidos, como trabajas? En la epoca que yo hice esto, hace ya unos años, tenia que medir con precisiones de cientos de pico segundos. Y era DDR2 "solo" a 500MHz.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 2, 2013)

Supongo que habrá casos en los que resulta útil, pero por ej. usando un analizador de espectro podrías sacar:

- Frecuencia central (1era armónica, no la continua) => periodo.
- Ancho de banda => en forma indirecta como se comportan los flancos.
- Duty.
- Y el RMS.

Se te complica medir las tensiones de pico, salvo que hagas algo indirecto. 

Sin embargo, si la señal no tiene duty cte, se complica verlo, ya que vas a tener un espectro más continuo, pero la frecuencia y el ancho de banda lo vas a poder sacar.


----------



## chclau (Ago 2, 2013)

No se trata de frecuencia y ancho de banda, hay que ver la respuesta temporal, el tiempo de establecimiento, el slew rate, ver que la subida de la onda sea monotonica, medir overshoot y undershoot, etc. Son todos parametros temporales-

Lo que es mas, en un analizador no vas a ver glitches, ruidos, patrones BER, etc.... Cada herramienta para su uso.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 2, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> No se trata de frecuencia y ancho de banda, hay que ver la respuesta temporal, el tiempo de establecimiento, el slew rate, ver que la subida de la onda sea monotonica, medir overshoot y undershoot, etc. Son todos parametros temporales-
> 
> Lo que es mas, en un analizador no vas a ver glitches, ruidos, patrones BER, etc.... Cada herramienta para su uso.



Con el ancho de banda te das una idea de como viene el flanco, pero es cierto, si querés medir todos esos parámetros necesitas algo temporal, pero con el costo que mucho de eso que medís puede ser ruido.

Pensá, se te mete AM, FM, etc.


----------



## chclau (Ago 2, 2013)

cosme, no se te mete nada.

Fijate alguna vez la hoja de datos de una memoria DDR2 y veras que hay que especificar exactamente su tiempo de subida, su overshoot, undershoot, monotonicidad, etc. Tenes incluso metodos para calcular cuanto se degrada la memoria segun la falta de monotonicidad o el slew rate.

Para poder vender un controlador que se conecta a memorias DDR2 o DDR3 tenes que medir esos parametros, y encontrar la manera de medirlos sin que se metan ruidos o cancelando los ruidos. No por nada muchas de las señales de esas memorias son diferenciales.

Fijate por ejemplo esta hoja de datos de Micron. Te especifica exactamente como medir. Y si vendes un controlador, lo tenes que medir.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 2, 2013)

Ok, porque alguien se tomó el laburo de bajar el flanco real a ese que es una banana, ¿por qué se vé tan feo ese flanco? 

- Reflexión.

- El ancho de banda del OCR posiblemente no te dé para verlo, como mínimo necesitas tener 5 veces más para ver la "forma" del flanco muy aproximada y varias veces más para medir los parámetros que decís.

- El aliasing entra a jugar.

- El ruido, lo que decís de medir en forma diferencial, no puedo opinar, nunca lo hice, pero me juego a que, AM/FM en algún lado se mete y el ruido térmico no tenés forma de matarlo.


----------



## chclau (Ago 2, 2013)

Bueno, no tiene sentido discutir.

Vos realmente crees que se producen procesadores y se los vende asi, a la buena de Dios, sin medir lo que hacen y sin saber nada? Memorias DDR a cientos de MHz, protocolos seriales a decenas de GHz, y nadie sabe lo que hacen, funcionan asi nomas, sin que nadie los mida?

O te crees que los fabricantes son tontos, diseñan osciloscopios de altisimo ancho de banda pero que nadie puede usar? Y los usuarios son tontos tambien, compran equipos a cientos de miles de dolares pero no los pueden usar por la AM-FM y el ruido termico?

A mi no me lo contaron, lo vi y use equipos para medir a frecuencias digitales de GHz. Varios años atras, o sea que desde entonces hasta ahora deben ser de muchisima mas velocidad, como dice la nota. Y el aliasing, depende de tu ADC y de tus filtros. Si tenes un ADC y un banco de filtros que samplean y estan bien diseñados, a 1MHz o a 100GHz, no hay aliasing. O para hablar con mayor propiedad, el aliasing residual que queda es menor que el piso de ruido del ADC.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 2, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Vos realmente crees que se producen procesadores y se los vende asi, a la buena de Dios, sin medir lo que hacen y sin saber nada? Memorias DDR a cientos de MHz, protocolos seriales a decenas de GHz, y nadie sabe lo que hacen, funcionan asi nomas, sin que nadie los mida?.



¿Yo dije eso?



chclau dijo:


> O te crees que los fabricantes son tontos, diseñan osciloscopios de altisimo ancho de banda pero que nadie puede usar? Y los usuarios son tontos tambien, compran equipos a cientos de miles de dolares pero no los pueden usar por la AM-FM y el ruido termico?



Hay un cierto límite en el cual medir en tiempo empieza a dificultarse, por lo que ya dije.

Fijaste que vos hablaste de parámetros temporales en particular como por ej. el overshoot, esa medición empieza a dificultarse por falta de ancho de banda, muestreo y todos los ruidos que se te meten, insisto un OCR tiene que trabajar en todo el ancho de banda un analizador de espectro NO, pero bueno, es cierto que si necesitas medir parámetros temporales no te queda otra que usar el OCR.



chclau dijo:


> Si tenes un ADC y un banco de filtros que samplean y estan bien diseñados, a 1MHz o a 100GHz, no hay aliasing. O para hablar con mayor propiedad, el aliasing residual que queda es menor que el piso de ruido del ADC.



Perfecto vamos al caso que mencionaste, un clock para verlo bien ... bien (suponiendo sin ruidos, sin reflexiones, ni nada), uno esperaría esto si la señal es sub-amortiguada:







Para la frecuencias que hablamos, como mínimo para darle forma a esa señal necesitas 5 armónicos, es decir que tu OCR tenga un ancho de banda de 2.5GHz y obviamente si quiero ver bien ese overshoot, necesito más que esos armónicos.

Por el lado del aliasing, necesito que el OCR o filtre bien a partir de fs/2 o que mi fs este bastante por arriba de la máxima frecuencia que puede tomar, es decir que idealmente como mínimo necesitas un OCR que tenga 5Gsa para solo medir la forma y diría que bastante más para medir el overshot y eliminar el aliasing.

Por eso, cuando subiste esa publicación y ví la señal, se puede apreciar que es imposible leer el overshot real de esa señal porque te estas morfando armónicos a lo loco, pero es evidente que si hay una nota de aplicación sobre como realizar esa medición con esa señal, los tipos pudieron determinar que el error que se cometía no debía ser tan grosero.



chclau dijo:


> Bueno, no tiene sentido discutir.



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## chclau (Ago 3, 2013)

Podes buscar notas de aplicacion, hay de Textronix y Agilent, y veras que se puede medir tranquilamente overshoot con anchos de banda no mucho mayores que los de la señal en sí, y medir con precision alta, error de no mas de unos cuantos porcentuales.

Si el ancho de banda de la señal es suficiente para producir el overshoot, el ancho de banda del osciloscopio no tiene que ser mucho mayor para ver el overshoot.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 3, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Si el ancho de banda de la señal es suficiente para producir el overshoot, el ancho de banda del osciloscopio no tiene que ser mucho mayor para ver el overshoot.



Si que tiene que ser mucho mayor, el overshoot depende mucho del flanco de la señal y mientras mayor sea el flanco de la señal mayor serán las componentes de alta frecuencia que necesita ese flanco.

Incluso con señales digitales de menor frecuencia, si tenes un Tr muy corto, corrés el riesgo de no ver completamente ese overshoot.

Hablando de OCR digitales, te podés encontrar con dos tipos:

- Respuesta gausiana.
- Respuesta plana (estos tratan de que el filtro del OCR sea lo más abrupto posible luego de la fc).

Dependiendo del tipo de OCR, para medir bien el overshoot tenés que calcular la frecuencia de rodilla (fknee) que es 0.5/Tr, entonces según el fabricante y modelo (ver manual) te recomienda que el ancho de banda de tu OCR cumpla con distintos factores según el error a cometer, ejemplo:

Gausiano:

fbw=fknee => 20% error
fbw=1.3*fknee => 10% error
fbw=1.9*fknee => 3% error

Plana:

fbw=fknee => 20% error
fbw=1.2*fknee => 10% error
fbw=1.4*fknee => 3% error

Por eso es importante tener una idea de cuanto puede valer ese Tr antes de medir.

Por otro lado el OCR no necesariamente tiene una respuesta plana en todo su ancho de banda (que el vertical se comporte igual para todas las frecuencias), hay OCR que si bien el ancho de banda es muy amplio, su respuesta a distintas frecuencias es muy irregular, ese otro problema de trabajar con grandes anchos de bandas, para distintos armónicos, tenés "distintas ganancias". Por eso en el video que subieron acá, se menciona que tiene una "buena" respuesta plana hasta los 100GHz.

Es evidente que en el caso que planteas, donde tenés una nota de aplicación que te dice exactamente que tenés que medir no vas a tener problemas, porque seguramente midieron bien esa señal con un equipo que habrá salido sus buenos mangos y comprobaron que el error a cometer es bajo y muy posiblemente debido a que a esas frecuencias tenés otros problemas constructivos que hacen que la medición se vea como esa señal, ej pistas muy inductivas y capacidades parásitas.

Pero por ej. si no tenés esa nota de aplicación como referencia y si no cumplís con ese ancho de banda, te podés estar morfando parte de la señal o incluso podés medir aliasing (armónicas de alta frecuencia que están arriba de fs/2) y vos no te enterás.

Te dejo esta nota de aplicación de Agilent.


----------

